# New member from Indiana



## HGC (6 mo ago)

Like the title says, new member I am. Started bow hunting in 1974 and have hunted every year since. At 76 yrs of age I hope to hunt at least a couple more seasons.

HGC


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## HGC (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the welcome, we’re neighbors.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Nitracity (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome nieghbor!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

HGC.


----------



## HGC (6 mo ago)

Thanks to all for a warm welcome. Tons of info here.


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Lonestar_Slinger (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## J Webb (8 mo ago)

Welcome neighbor! from KY


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome from WI!


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Nj


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Jhalt (1 mo ago)

Welcome! Keep on keepin on!!!


----------

